# Sitting in for VF & LF this April, 2022



## SEaspirant (Feb 23, 2022)

I wanted to gauge folks who are planning ot sit in for the VF and LF this April, 2022 and how well prepared for both of them are they right now? As to when did they start preparing for either of the 2 components and how much % do they think they have covered so far and plan to cover till April. As for myself, I started off preparing for the LF from Jan 15, 22 and did around 20% prep and switched to VF in Feb 01, 22 and am done by almost 50% VF, will switch back to LF around Mar 10, 22 to see how much can i cover till April. Wanted to gauge with other fellows how are in the same boat? Thx


----------



## raspivey (Feb 24, 2022)

That's an interesting way to break up the studying. Seems like a solid way to not forget too much of either vertical or lateral. I can not comment on preparedness given I am thankfully done with the exams, but I know at this time I was feeling a bit behind. I had started studying around 1st week in January and had gotten through a good bit of vertical; almost done. I had not started on Lateral, so it was daunting to think I had a whole other test to study for in ~2 months. Ended up failing that test attempt haha. I like your approach. Maybe be better than trying to study for both simultaneously if you are not taking a class.


----------

